
BTC-e update 31.07.2017 - ryanlol
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=2056158.msg20505927#msg20505927
======
ryanlol
google translate from twitter via @alistairmilne
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGDFWMDW0AENK81.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGDFWMDW0AENK81.jpg)

